# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Did She Just Kill That Guy With Her 'You Know What'?" & More Bad Comic Book Ideas

## CBR News

CSBG has a collection of really bad comic book ideas, like the Titans character who once used a rather delicate body part to kill a guy.


_Full article here._

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Well that's certainly a...unique way to kill your enemies. 

  I never read the villains for hire version of the Titans myself, and after reading this I feel I made the right choice.

----------

